# Archers mark help



## hoytcrx (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi everyone I just bought the Archer's Mark program for my phone I'm trying to figure out how to make sight tapes can someone help me thanks


----------



## Jfk742 (Oct 13, 2013)

If you hit the help button it lays out how to use it better than I could explain. Took about 20 minutes to get the peep and sight measurements and shoot my marks in after reading the instructions. I shot a known 3d the next day and everything was spot on.

John


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

pretty sure you can't make a "sight tape" with archers mark, you can just get "marks" to use with the scale on the side of the sight


----------



## Mike Reynolds (Sep 29, 2005)

I use Archers Advantage for my sight tapes, but carry Archers Mark (on my phone) as a backup. I'd guess agreement between the two is around 99% or better.


----------



## pat13b (Nov 7, 2010)

You can send it (email) then print it out the pdf. Then attach this to your quiver but there is no way that I know of to actually make a site tape with Archers Mark.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Actually there is a way to print sight tapes with the data from Archers Mark, but alas, I haven't released it yet. AM has an option to email a .csv file of the marks it generates. I have written a Windows program that will read this file and produce a sight tape along with a marks card that uses a large enough font that it can be read by us old folks. 

I've been very swamped with my real job and just haven't had the time to finish the documentation, and I refuse to release software without proper documentation. 

Archers Tape will be FREE, as in beer; however, contributions are welcomed.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Oops, meant to show a pix of the actual program as well.


----------



## Jfk742 (Oct 13, 2013)

You could always run all your marks with fine tipped pen across the top of the indicator on the sight then just move the indicator up to hit all your marks. Or use a set of dial calipers and just add the clicks up and mark each one.
Archers advantage or ot2 would probably be your best bet until Pragmaticlee gets his thing going.

Sorry about my original post it had nothing to do with your question.

John


----------



## BowFan33 (Mar 27, 2014)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Actually there is a way to print sight tapes with the data from Archers Mark, but alas, I haven't released it yet. AM has an option to email a .csv file of the marks it generates. I have written a Windows program that will read this file and produce a sight tape along with a marks card that uses a large enough font that it can be read by us old folks.
> 
> I've been very swamped with my real job and just haven't had the time to finish the documentation, and I refuse to release software without proper documentation.
> 
> Archers Tape will be FREE, as in beer; however, contributions are welcomed.


If you need field testers for the sight tape addition I am game. I run Archers Mark for both if my bows. Can't wait for this to come out!


----------



## 10ring35 (Dec 4, 2010)

BowFan33 said:


> If you need field testers for the sight tape addition I am game. I run Archers Mark for both if my bows. Can't wait for this to come out!


I can't wait either please let us know as soon as it release!!


----------



## coondog13 (Jul 19, 2010)

any sight tapes gonna be available for mac?


----------

